
Taking Lessons from a Bloody Masterpiece - scott_s
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/05/28/arts/design/thomas-eakins-gross-clinic.html
======
neonate
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200529015033/https://www.nytim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200529015033/https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/05/28/arts/design/thomas-
eakins-gross-clinic.html)

------
rajekas
The most riveting piece of art criticism I have experienced in a while. Wow,
just wow.

